# [Suche] Gaming Pc für 750 € max 800 €



## BlackPh0eniX (8. Dezember 2012)

*[Suche] Gaming Pc für 750 € max 800 €*

So wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich einen guten Gamer Pc mit dem ich die momentanen Spiele ohne Probleme Spielen kann und das was noch so kommt an Grafik Pracht.

Ich habe einen Bildschirm, Maus und eine Tastatur auch sowie Windows 7.


Bedanke mich jetzt schon einmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2012)

Schau mal hier: Der perfekte Gamer-PC unter 1.000 Euro - Tipps und Kaufvorschläge fürs PC zusammenstellen

da kannst Du ne "Mischung" aus dem PC für 700 und dem für 870 Euro machen - wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, kannst Du zB den Core i5-3450 oder 3470 nehmen vom günstigeren PC, aber als Graka die AMD 7960 vom teureren PC.

Ganz allgemein wäre gut: i5-3450, Board für ca 80€, 2x4GB DDR3-1600 1,5V, Festplatte 1TB mit 7200U/min (kein "eco" oder "green" ), Gehäuse für 40-60€, DVD-Brenner (20€), Markennetzteil 50-70€, AMD 7950 OC-Version. Da bist Du bei um die 800€.

Wenn Du doch übertakten willst, aber trotzdem lieber 800 als 850€ ausgeben willst: nimm den teureren PC, aber vlt ein etwas günstigeres Gehäuse und erstmal nur eine AMD 7870 OC, da sparst Du zusammen ca 60€


So oder so kannst Du bei Gehäuse, Netzteil und Board auch Modelle nehmen, die Du selber im Shop Deiner Wahl findest.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich danke schon mal hab mir jetzt mal was zusammen gestellt und würde mich über Feedback Verbesserungen freuen.


Intel Core i5 3570 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX

ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual 

8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual 

2048MB ZOTAC GeForce GTX 670 OC Aktiv 

1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 

480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 

LG Electronics GH24NS95 DVD-RW SATA 

Zalman Z9 Plus Midi Tower ohne Netzteil 

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW)




Gesammt Preis: 887,31 €


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2012)

Der Macho ist unnötig, da er nur zum Übertakten was bringt, und das geht mit der CPU ja nicht, sondern nur mit einem "k"-Prozessor.

Die Graka: okay, eine übertaktete AMD 7950 ist 60€ günstiger und fast so schnell wie eine normale GTX 670 - ob die GTX 670 OC dann den Aufpreis wert ist, weiß ich nicht. Och persönlich sehe da kritisch, dass die nur einen Lüfter hat - der muss dann früher Gas geben, als wenn die Karte zwei Lüfter hat, mit der die gleiche Luftmenge bei weniger Drehzahl befördert werden kann.

Ansonsten sieht es gut aus.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (18. Dezember 2012)

Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX

3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 

ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual 

8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual 

1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 

600 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9

LG Electronics GH24NS95 DVD-RW SATA 

BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW)

128GB Crucial m4 SSD 

Gesammt: € 829,07 [Ohne SSD]
Gesammt: € 918,97 [Mit SSD]

Würde es so besser aussehen? Hatte den Macho drinnen weil ich übertakten wollte. Hab es jetzt zu nem K geändert.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2012)

Jo, das sieht sehr gut aus. Die Gigabyte 7950 hab ich selber, die ist auch leise 


Die Karte könntest Du allerdings auch bei hardwareversand.de oder caseking holen, denn da kriegst Du noch Far Cry 3, Hitman Absolution und Sleeping Dogs dazu (Never Settle Aktion von AMD). Mindfactory hatte die Aktion auch, aber die ist seit ca 10 tagen ausgelaufen bei denen.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (18. Dezember 2012)

Joa danke werde  mir das so speichern und dann die Tage hoffentlich holen. Hihi freu mich schon vielleicht werde ich mir noch ne SSD dazu packen kannst du da was empfehlen oder sind die alle gut?


Hab jetzt nur so Mindfactory benutzt wollte eh bei hardwareversand.de bestellen :p also die Grafikkarte


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (21. Dezember 2012)

SO ich frag nochmal scheint ja überlesen worden zu sein:


SSD könnte sein das da eine dazu kommt. Könnt ihr da was empfehlen bzw. abraten?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2012)

Crucial m4 oder Samsung 830 bzw 840 sind sehr gut


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (22. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar danke ich hoffe das ich mir das endlich Anfang 2013 alles bestellen kann hihi.


----------



## braucheberatung (22. Dezember 2012)

Habe sehr gute Erfahrungen in Sachen SSD mit Intel gemacht.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (24. Dezember 2012)

So zum Gehäuse gibt es da welche die man empfehlen könnte? Oder kann man da nicht viel falsch machen?


----------



## tapferertoaser (24. Dezember 2012)

Naja eigentlich nicht viel, ist halt stark von deinem persönlichen Geschmack an. Achte darauf, dass es USB 3.0 hat, ausreichend groß ist für die ganze Hardware, dass ausreichend Luftfluss herscht. Das war es eigentlich.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (4. Januar 2013)

Was wäre vom Preis Leistung Verhältnis bei Geforce an einer Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 dran?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2013)

Die ist Top, vor allem falls Du nen Shop findest, der noch AMD Never Settle mitmacht - da würdest Du FarCry3, HitmanAbsolution und SleepingDogs als Downloads dazubekommen. hardwareversand.de zB müsste da noch mitmachen, werben damit aber nicht auf der Website - die Codes bekommt man nach Erhalt der Karte per email-Anfrage an den Support. Auch caseking macht da mit, zB Caseking.de 

Bei einer AMD 7870 wäre "nur" Far Cry3 dabei. 

Ansonsten: die AMD 7950 ist vielleicht nicht ganz so stark, wie es der Preisunterschied zur 7870 vermuten lässt, aber die ist schon ein Stück besser. Und mit dem Spielepaket ist die dann eh perfekt.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (7. Januar 2013)

Ja danke aber meine frage war ob es im bereich Geforce Grafikkarten eine gibt die an die AMD 7950 vom Preis Leistung Verhältnis ran kommt. Oder ist das so das beste und Geforce hat da nicht viel entgegen zu setzten. Weil bis jetzt hatte ich nur Geforce karten.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2013)

Die GTX 660 Ti ist nur ein bisschen besser als die AMD 7870, die AMD 7950 ist also schneller als die GTX 660 Ti. Eine übertaktete 7950 ist fast so schnell wie eine GTX 670.

Wenn Du lieber Nvidia willst, musst Du also entweder fürs gleiche Geld etwas weniger Leistung in kauf nehmen, oder aber mehr ausgeben für eine GTX 670, dann hast Du aber auch ein bisschen mehr Leistung als mit ner 7950.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (9. Januar 2013)

2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 660 Ti

Wäre diese angemessen?? Wenn ich mich den dafür entscheiden würde?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2013)

Ja, aber Dir muss klar sein, dass die nicht besser als eine AMD 7870 OC ist.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (21. Januar 2013)

Wollte mir heute bzw morgen früh das System bestellen habe aber gerade gesehen das die dieses 600 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+ Gold nicht mehr haben irgendwelche vorschlage welches mich mir stattdessen holen sollte?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2013)

Gibt es das CM-E9 mit 450 oder 580W ? Oder das CM-E8 mit 450 bis 500W ? Die wären auch gut.


Rein vom Strombedarf würde selbst ein 400W-C9 reichen


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (21. Januar 2013)

Bist du dir da sicher? Wollte etwas platz nach oben haben wenn ich die Grafikkarte nochmal einbaue wenn du verstehst.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2013)

Da ist schon klar, aber moderne Grafikkarten brauchen nur für sich eher was in der Richtung von maximal 200W, CPU&co vlt 150W - selbst eine GTX 680 braucht maximal 200W. Da würde ein 500W-Modell also locker reichen, wenn es ein "gutes" ist - also ein Lepa 550W für 24,99€ zB würde wohl nicht reichen, aber ein BQ der E8 oder E9 Serie ist da effektiv deutlich stärker, erst Recht mit "Gold"-Effizienz. Wenn der PC echte 350W für sich braucht, dann zieht ein Netzteil mit ner 90%-Effizienz ca 390W aus der Steckdose. Ein Modell mit 85%, was auch schon gut ist, zieht schon 415W. D.h. wenn man das mal weiter ausrechnet, dann kann ein gutes 450W-Netzeil mit 90% Effizienz an sich schon so viel Strom wirklich an den PC liefern wie es ansonsten ein "mittelgutes" 500W-Modell mit 85% Effizienz schafft.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (21. Januar 2013)

Ok und könntest du mir noch ein gutes Gehäuse Vorschlagen? Eins wo man platz leise ist und ned gerade zu teuere wie es aussieht ist eher nebensächlich.

Also würde das Netzteil reichen wenn ich ne zweite Grafikkarte einbauen würde:

500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+ Gold


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2013)

Also, ob es für eine ZWEITE sicher reicht, würd ich nicht beschwören. Das kann dann doch was knappt werden, so ein PC zieht 300W oder etwas mehr bei Volllast, eine zweite GTX 670 kann bis zu 180W dazubringen, dann würd es vielleicht grad so reichen. Hast Du denn echt mal vor, eine zweite GTX 670 einzubauen?


Ich würde das hier vorschlagen: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...t--Straight-Power-E9-CM-Modular-80--Gold.html das hat 4 Stecker PCIe 6/8-Fach, das heißt normalerweise, dass das auch zwei Grafikkarten versorgen kann, die jeweils 2 Stromstecker verlangen. Lies mal die Meinungen, das ist offenbar auch ein beliebtes Modell (hab es selber auch, aber an sich nur, weil die 480W-Version ausverkauft war)


Hier noch mehr Meinungen: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/be_quiet!/Straight_Power_E9_CM_580W/919934/?event=search


Gehäuse: eher schlicht, oder "aggressiv", oder futuristisch? Mit Fenster? Beleuchtung?


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (21. Januar 2013)

Glaube ja aber ich hatte mich für 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 entschieden


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2013)

BlackPh0eniX schrieb:


> Glaube ja aber ich hatte mich für 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 entschieden



Is egal die ist beim Strombedarf ähnlich


Und siehe noch mein Edit oben


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (21. Januar 2013)

Also momentan sieht alles so aus:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22013a2cec43ac7f007f1f9975e148dce27ea95f7f1e5

bin mir bei dem Gehäuse nicht sicher ob das gut ist oder ob es da noch was besseres in Hinsicht Verarbeitung und so gibt.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2013)

Das Shinobi ist an sich ein sehr gelungenes Gehäuse und erfreut sich größer Beliebtheit für seinen Preis. Kann sein, dass ein anderes für ZB 80€ etwas leiser ist, und vlt auch besser verarbeitet ist, aber da ist die Frage: was bringt vor allem das mir der Verarbeitung? Wenn die Hardware erst Mal drin ist, spielt die Verarbeitung keine Rolle, solange es nicht klappert wie blöde oder ne Delle bekommt, weil man mit dem Fuß leicht gegenstößt oder so was - das ist aber Shinobi defnitiv nicht so.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (21. Januar 2013)

Also meinst du das, dass System wie ich es jetzt habe so ohne bedenken bestellen kann?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2013)

Jo, das sieht gut aus - vlt beim RAM DDR3-1600 suchen, das passt besser zu Intel - sind aber an sich nicht merkbare Unterschiede. Hier, is sogar günstiger 8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks  ^^


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (22. Januar 2013)

So wurde nun so:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220372b47246f8e1d62ba3169429b338e1c63b008e8fd

Bestellt.

Bin mal Gespannt wie lange das dauert kann es nicht erwarten ^^


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2013)

Hast das RAM denn noch zum günsitgeren Preis bekommen? Als ich es verlintke, war das bei 39€, jetzt 10€ mehr ^^


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (23. Januar 2013)

Ne leider nicht für  47,86 € war aber immer noch 2 € weniger ^^


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2013)

Naja, an sich hättest Du sicher auch andere DDR3-1600er für eher 40€ bekommen können, aber gut, bei der Summe sind die paar Euro jetzt auch nicht schlimm


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (23. Januar 2013)

Joa und irgendwann musste ich ja jetzt mal bestellen bin mal gespannt wie schnell ich es bei mir hab.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (26. Januar 2013)

So alles angekommen und bin gerade am Treiber Installieren. Was meinst du wie hoch ich ihn takten sollte? Also die CPU


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2013)

Keine Ahnung, das musst Du mal testen. Ich persönlich würde erst mal höher takten, wenn ich den PC schon ne Weile hab und es vlt wegen der CPU enger wird, denn sagen wir mal 20% mehr Takt: dann hast Du ja nicht direkt 20% mehr FPS in Games, sondern viel weniger Zuwachs, und wenn Du eh schon zB 70FPS hast: brauchst Du dann 75?

So oder so: den Multiplikator einfach mal etwas hochstellen, testen. Im Netz findest Du sicher genug Leute mit ihrem stabilen Takt bei der CPU, und dann nimmst Du halt erstmal einen, der NICHT rekordverdächtig ist - also wenn einer stolz auf zB 4GHz ist, nimmste halt erstmal 3,6


----------

